# Uber Strike Movement Association USMA



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

A mass Uber driver movement has been started. For the first time ever, drivers came together on a national level in high numbers and pulled off the biggest strike in Uber history. It was all over national media. It raised awareness like never before.

The biggest Uber driver association is about to launch on November 11th. I am sure most have you have herd of it by now. Uber Strike Movement Association USMA. The reason I am posting this here is to ask you, what do you have to lose? As it stands right now, drivers have zero protection and nothing is stopping Uber from continuing with more rates cuts and asking for higher percentages from drivers.

It's clear they don't care about drivers. Evidence is how they gave themselves an overnight raise by increasing the safe ride fee and at the same time, started to take a higher percentage from drivers. Enough is enough! With the formation of this association, it will give drivers a REAL chance at creating change with Uber and give drivers the voice they desperately need.

Yes, it cost $10 a month and that is because it costs money to make big moves and to finance huge nationwide strike/protest campaigns. Nothing is free in this world. My suggestion is to give USMA 6 months to a year. If after that time frame, you don't like the results the association is bringing for drivers, then quit. You have nothing to lose really but everything to gain. By not joining the movement you can guarantee that Uber will continue to lower rates and increase the amount they take from drivers. You can't afford NOT to join the movement at this point.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Ask yourself, do you really want to make this guy rich? That is his goal. He comes from the school of Kevin Trudeau. 

He only has our money to gain, he will not benefit from any changes Uber will make. He is permanently deactivated.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

I stand for workers rights and stand for Uber treating the drivers better with higher rates etc..
But I will not join or support any organization that Abe Husein has anything to do with...
We need an organization with an elected board of leaders and spokesmen who know how to 
intelligently represent us.
I do not think Abe knows how many people who would have supported the strike were turned off by him and his actions and words.


I found the ugly comments he made about the striking fast food workers when they were striking very telling.. and really makes me wonder even more about the motives involved.
Have any of you that are blinding following him seen how he talked about the striking food workers??


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/usauncut/photos/a.190167221017767.44131.186219261412563/758938954140588/

*you have to click view more comments a few times to get to these on that page...

seriously Is this the person that should be the leader of an organization for us.. or who you think you want to pay 10 a month to.. seriously?


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

mystysue said:


> View attachment 16727
> View attachment 16728
> View attachment 16729
> 
> ...


Well you can keep waiting for that organization that will never exist because nobody is willing to step up and do what it takes to create a real organization. I am however, doing what it takes. If you don't want to be apart of it, that's fine. We will move forward without you.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Abe.. I do a lot of research into the people involved with organizations I back..
..... 
I advise everyone to do the same.
before deciding on joining anything


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

"Strike movement" should not be name of an organization.

Strike is one of the tools a well organized group can use as a leverage to advance their agenda. It must not be the sole purpose of an organization.

If your entire point is to strike, how can you reach out to skeptics, passengers, even Uber for that matter to discuss anything?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> Well you can keep waiting for that organization that will never exist because nobody is willing to step up and do what it takes to create a real organization. I am however, doing what it takes. If you don't want to be apart of it, that's fine. We will move forward without you.


You must be a good singer because all I hear from you is me me me me meeee..........


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Don't forget his views on women.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

100% behind you Abe! Swerve on the haters and let's GET ER DONE


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Lol this is gold.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Whose doing the Uber walk down Franklin street on holloween in chapel hill at 3pm We got T shirts to pass out if anyone wants to come. We could also wait for the next official word on Uber Strike from the USMA


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Lol this is gold.


Indeed. Lmao!!!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

This belongs on the advertising page. Enough is enough.

If this clown should happen to find 1000 suckers to pay him 10 bucks a month for six months, he makes 60 grand. His childish videos and immature rants are hardly worth 60 grand. If 2000 fools fall for this scheme, $120,000 gets made. 4000 suckers equals almost a 1/4 million dollars. Are people really so blind and stupid?

I'm actually impressed with the idea. The fact that Uber has an enormous amount of uneducated, bottom feeding, desperate people who drive for them, creates a huge fishbowl of potential suckers who might actually fall for this. Abe will laugh all the way to the bank while the desperate masses with grade school educations get scammed again.

Before blindly sending money to this cause, ask yourself this: Would the Uber corporation really cave in to this guys demands? What kind of precedent would that create for Uber? If Uber allows Abe to create their policies, how will this help Uber with their end game of an IPO?

Another question to ask is why Abe set this up as a LLC? A legitimate advocacy group would be set up as a non profit.

Abe is a person who was fired from Uber, got 15 minutes of internet fame and is looking for a way to cash in. Are you really so stupid to fall for it? Remember 4000 people send $10 per month for six months equals $240,000. Don't be a sucker.

Uber has taken on and invested millions changing local laws and taking on state governments. Do you really think that the giant Uber corporation is now going to throw that all away because Abe makes a few videos and some drivers go on strike for a few weekends?

This is a con job in the making. Don't fall for it.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i'm 100% on strike movement. 100% had Abe's back during strike. he achieved a whole lot. but i will not back this "association". we had the momentum and we were waiting for the next strike but none was called. abe is right, there is no one else as active as he. no one has done more to get the word out about uber's deceptiveness than ABE, but i will not be paying him to fight for us. if Abe's main concern was to effect change he would have called a strike when we had the momentum and while we were all ready and determined to strike. Abe's main concern is to make money obviously.


----------



## Urban Corn (Oct 28, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Don't forget his views on women.
> 
> View attachment 16733


WOW!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Don't forget his views on women.
> 
> View attachment 16733


i'll take a 10 or a 9. if she cheats i'll just leave her.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Here is what the fearless leader abe really thinks of strikers.. this is from his facebook page..
(this was when fast food workers were striking)
*Abe Husein*
April 15 ·
Well we know where the lazy, broke losers of Kansas City were at today. All these idiots need to be terminated from their positions and replaced with people who appreciate the opportunity to work and work their way up in the company to earn more money. People like this who are protesting for 15 min wage, will always be broke losers in life. It doesn't matter if you pay them 20/hr, they will still be broke begging for government support. They have a victim mentality and will never get ahead because they don't know how to think right.

I started my working career for Sonic Drive In, getting paid min wage. I worked my ass off and worked my way up to general manager position and tripled my income in the process. I currently work 2 full time jobs as a server and bartender. I get paid 2.35/hr which is even lower than min wage. Yet I am still able to save most of what I make and pay for everything cash and am able to invest in real estate with cash that I earn from these jobs. I also work every single day and do not have days off. I am not afraid to work hard for what I want. Unlike these parasites who think everything should just be handed to them. They all deserve to be broke because they are now willing to do what it takes to get ahead. Just blame their problems on everybody but themselves.


----------



## unclejoe (Mar 16, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> A mass Uber driver movement has been started. For the first time ever, drivers came together on a national level in high numbers and pulled off the biggest strike in Uber history. It was all over national media. It raised awareness like never before.


You want more media? You want more awareness? Lets schedule a debate. I'm a driver from Virginia, and I have said this many times, and I'll say it again, since you have yet to reply: if you honestly want to make life better for drivers? A professional and courteous exchanging of ideas is necessary.

I'm very serious about this. Lets talk to some TV stations in say, Charlotte. That's a cheap airport to fly to. Why not schedule a time when we can sit down face-to-face for a televised debate? If we can't find a TV program, how about a live stream?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

unclejoe said:


> You want more media? You want more awareness? Lets schedule a debate. I'm a driver from Virginia, and I have said this many times, and I'll say it again, since you have yet to reply: if you honestly want to make life better for drivers? A professional and courteous exchanging of ideas is necessary.
> 
> I'm very serious about this. Lets talk to some TV stations in say, Charlotte. That's a cheap airport to fly to. Why not schedule a time when we can sit down face-to-face for a televised debate? If we can't find a TV program, how about a live stream?


Be careful Abe Husein is a Master Debater...........


----------



## unclejoe (Mar 16, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Be careful Abe is a Master Debater...........


I think much of the animosity and ill-will has come from mis-information and unclear communication. Rather than continue to feed the internet beast that has been created, I am proposing a face-to-face debate, where ideas can be compared side-by-side, and tough questions can be asked.

I'm not asking for a handout, I'm not asking to be paid. I'm willing to pay for my own plane ticket to a central (I.e. cheap) location. If Abe Husein really wants to boost his message? I'm offering him free* publicity! (*he would have to pay for his plane ticket.)


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

mystysue said:


> Here is what the fearless leader abe really thinks of strikers.. this is from his facebook page..
> (this was when fast food workers were striking)
> *Abe Husein*
> April 15 ·
> ...





mystysue said:


> Here is what the fearless leader abe really thinks of strikers.. this is from his facebook page..
> (this was when fast food workers were striking)
> *Abe Husein*
> April 15 ·
> ...


 ther may be a difference between striking for mc dolnalds and uber. mc donald workers ought to be grateful. working for uber is different though. it's not just about pay. it's about the way uber treats their drivers. the deceptiveness. telling pax tips are included. telling pax not to tip us for our service. threats of deactivation for skipping long pick ups, although we are labeled as ic's. the safe ride fee. the cuts in rates at their discretion. $1000 insurance deductible. higher commission, etc etc etc....


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Tell Abe to make the Uber strike sight free for atleast a year! Let us have a voice on UberStrike and let knowledge guys lead and have top positions. If I see progress and a true change. I will gladly give $10 a month for that, but not upfront I want to see some upfront change Before I make an investment in this. I should be making an investment in myself by joining right? So let's have it free for a year. If Abe is true to his word and hands over some power and it's fair and getting shit done I'll pay, but not before


----------



## UberWicked (Oct 31, 2015)

Abe is a con artist. Don't donate anything to him


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

mystysue said:


> View attachment 16727
> View attachment 16728
> View attachment 16729
> 
> ...


Lol the guy is a simp but he's right about this and basically most modern strikes today. Want more money? Find a better job. Lol at crying for the government to give you a raise.


----------



## Really! (Oct 28, 2015)

Abe get real. Tell everyone your "money is working for you", your Mr. Real Estate........ Lol I know you bought your 1st income property in Kansas city for................ $20,000 right??!! Abe, Abe, Abe, see you lookin for the quick fix toto your money issues,as evidenced by getting caught up with Trudeau and that ponzi scheme. 
Here you go again asking $10 a month with about 200,000 driver's in U. S.,you get half to join that is a cool million a month, dog!!! 
See instead of saying nothing us free and it costs money to organize a national campaign...... Anybody worth their weight in gold would have that broken down to the penny on a PowerPoint!!! 
Not asking for money on a message board!!!!!! 

I'M OUT

KILLIN ME DOG LMAO


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> "Strike movement" should not be name of an organization.
> 
> Strike is one of the tools a well organized group can use as a leverage to advance their agenda. It must not be the sole purpose of an organization.
> 
> If your entire point is to strike, how can you reach out to skeptics, passengers, even Uber for that matter to discuss anything?


I agree. Naming convention should not include "strike" and if an organization can't get their name and cause right with a clear set of goals it makes me wonder. Occupy Wall Street Version 2.0 anyone?


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> A mass Uber driver movement has been started. For the first time ever, drivers came together on a national level in high numbers and pulled off the biggest strike in Uber history. It was all over national media. It raised awareness like never before.
> 
> The biggest Uber driver association is about to launch on November 11th. I am sure most have you have herd of it by now. Uber Strike Movement Association USMA. The reason I am posting this here is to ask you, what do you have to lose? As it stands right now, drivers have zero protection and nothing is stopping Uber from continuing with more rates cuts and asking for higher percentages from drivers.
> 
> ...


1. If you're so confident in your chances for change why not offer a money back guarantee?
2. Where is the link to the organizations facebook page and web site? Social media channels?
3. Do any of these places transparently tell us what you plan to do with this money?
4. What are the organizations goals and detailed road map vs just telling us to "give usma 6 months to a year"?
5. "For the first time ever, drivers came together on a national level in high numbers and pulled off the biggest strike in Uber history." - "The biggest Uber driver association is about to launch on November 11th." Are you a time traveler? How can you have organized the largest UBER strike ever but yet the biggest is to be formed at a date in the future? Dude I'd like to consider myself somewhat intelligent and that is UBER confusing if not contradictory. 
6. Your naming convention should not contain the word strike unless the sole purpose of said organization is to forever be on strike? What?
7. "By not joining the movement you can guarantee that Uber will continue to lower rates and increase the amount they take from drivers." So if I provide you with a legal document that states you're liable if UBER lowers rates and increases commission during any period of membership with USMA and that you would have to refund me in full would you sign it?


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Tell Abe to make the Uber strike sight free for atleast a year! Let us have a voice on UberStrike and let knowledge guys lead and have top positions. If I see progress and a true change. I will gladly give $10 a month for that, but not upfront I want to see some upfront change Before I make an investment in this. I should be making an investment in myself by joining right? So let's have it free for a year. If Abe is true to his word and hands over some power and it's fair and getting shit done I'll pay, but not before


Hahaha... bro. Abe is in it for the money... a snowball's chance in HELL he does this sh*t for free. He wants to move out of his mom's basement dude. How many more AppleBee's shifts can the poor guy work? Send him $100 up front... then see.

Don't get slapped Monkey... by Uncle Abe... 
BONG!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't like even the name to rime with Osama (bin laden anyone?). USMA and Osama sound almos the same! 

Branding and trademarking a name are not random things. 

We have a just cause: 

Uber calls us partners but treats us nothing like true partners. 
SRF is the money stolen from the register by one of the partners before the earnings are calculated. 
It is skimming from the top at the very least. 
Uber decides to raise rates but nothing goes to drivers. 
SRF needs to be eliminated. 
We can then become true partners. 

We need to lay out the principles a partnership can be built on first. 
Then we can try to lobby and gain support from the public.
This is critical.
If people don't agree with us, Uber will be emboldened with their ruthless decisions.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

I would pay five times as much to a formally organized nonprofit association with a board of directors elected by the members. I won't give Abe Husein a dime to line his own pockets.


----------



## puntofolk (Jul 20, 2015)

I will be starting a UDU Union Drivers Union. Dues will only be started only when we have stood up and have a written contract between Uber and drivers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please read this thread: 
*Stop Following Abe Husein! Please join the effort to form a new United App-Based Workers Assoc.*


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> FIFY!


LOL, YEP that was the joke!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Please read this thread:
> *Stop Following Abe Husein! Please join the effort to form a new United App-Based Workers Assoc.*


i do not back Abe. i will not be paying $10 a month. but i'd rather back Abe than anyone else at this time. you can't fight uber sitting back in a closet. Abe called a strike, is outspoken, and was effective with what little support he had from drivers


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

jrboy said:


> i do not back Abe. i will not be paying $10 a month. but i'd rather back Abe than anyone else at this time. you can't fight uber sitting back in a closet. Abe called a strike, is outspoken, and was effective with what little support he had from drivers


jrboy I know that you were passionate about strike. And so was I!
But I'm afraid that Abe was big disappointment as a leader and so will be his USMA.
Please join the group of Drivers who are trying to form a Driver run & led Association linked in my thread:

*Stop Following Abe Husein! Please join the effort to form a new United App-Based Workers Assoc.*


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> jrboy I know that you were passionate about strike. And so was I!
> But I'm afraid that Abe was big disappointment as a leader and so will be his USMA.
> Please join the group of Drivers who are trying to form a Driver run & led Association linked in my thread:
> 
> *Stop Following Abe Husein! Please join the effort to form a new United App-Based Workers Assoc.*


where is this group???????? ABE IS STILL AT IT. where are you?


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

I back both movements as long as we trying to do the right thing everyone wants to bash each other's movement makes no sense uber is sitting back and enjoying what you guys are doing disputing a must each other they know no matter what you want to do it's not going to work the only reason it's not going to work is because where disputing with each other's movement one movement may not have a good leader and the other movement might have a better leader so what as long as we can get the word out and stand together we can achieve many goals


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

jrboy said:


> where is this group???????? ABE IS STILL AT IT. where are you?


Abe put in 5grand in a site with the hope to raise funds to finance the next uber strike. The company he worked with ripped him off..took his money and now he's in a lawsuit to get the cash back. USMA is bankrupt before it even got off the ground. His one man leader approach lack to listen to others and his lack of communication, judgement and mangement skills proved to be the associations undoing


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Abe Husein said:


> Yes, it cost $10 a month and that is because it costs money to make big moves and to finance huge nationwide strike/protest campaigns. Nothing is free in this world. My suggestion is to give USMA 6 months to a year. If after that time frame, you don't like the results the association is bringing for drivers, then quit. You have nothing to lose really but everything to gain. By not joining the movement you can guarantee that Uber will continue to lower rates and increase the amount they take from drivers. You can't afford NOT to join the movement at this point.


Nothing to lose? Clearly if you're paying money every month then you have cash to lose, smh

Cant afford NOT to join? Um,we have options

Do your things, try to get Uber to raise rates,surely not an easy task. I'll support you trying to make a change. Just like I may support some guy named Roderick in Iowa.Dont know anything about him,but if he's fighting for change, I'll support. However, I'll give NONE of you guys any money,hopefully nobody else will either

Also,being a paying member: If Abe somehow gets Uber to raise rates, how da heck would it only affect paying members anyway? Pretty sure Uber isnt gonna make a deal to raise rates just for people in this paid "union" lol. Seems to me every driver in that market will prosper if Uber raises rates


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

So you are all talk then? If you are not willing to put money into something, then you are obviously not serious about it. How do you expect to change Uber without any money being spent??


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Abe Husein said:


> So you are all talk then? If you are not willing to put money into something, then you are obviously not serious about it. How do you expect to change Uber without any money being spent??


money may need to be spent, but not to you
there's no guarantee Uber will do anything even if your cause had 1 million $$. As much litigation and regulations Uber has been through, nothing has made them raise rates. There has been a few situations where they raised rates a bit (like 10cents or 20cents,from 75/cents a mile markets),but that was not forced by any outside entity. Decided solely by Uber corporate themselves.

If people were to give you large sums of money, you really have no guarantee that you can make Uber raise rates correct? nor can you guarantee you get drivers to make more money. But your stance is to give you money just to try? Gotta come better than that. Because worse case people are out $120 each year, but at the end of the year you're almost a millionaire,even though you didnt raise rates. That certainly is possible now right?


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi All,

Here is my take (for what its worth) on activism (my main experience being helping with the Middle Class America project).

There ARE ways of promoting change that CAN be done for LITTLE or no money.

Examples of this include:

Making You Tube videos, getting written up in news articles, doing TV interviews, blogging, flyers, Facebook / twitter posts etc...

AND there are ways of promoting change that costs MORE money (less low budget)

Examples of this include :

TV commercials, Paid radio commercials, Paid media advertising, Website etc....

Typically the big $$ approach gets things done better and faster (you can hire the right people to do all that is needed.....reference how Uber "bought" their way to "legality" in many areas....yes, a lot CAN happen with big $$ !) BUT obviously getting the big $$ is the hard part...

While the free to low cost approach IS more economical, it DOES require MUCH more "hands on time" since it is most likely an individual effort or at best a small group effort with volunteers.....(this method CAN be effective if things go viral though)...

Hands on time also DOES however have a cost associated with it....i.e. less time free time and less time to actually earn a living doing whatever job you could or would have been normally doing...

So unless a person is wealthy enough to do the activism part as a hobby and not concerned with the costs of daily living it IS understandable that a person would WANT OR NEED some income from their activism activities....everything costs time or money in some form or another and bills still have to be paid.

From a personal standpoint and having seen it first hand with my involvement in the Middle Class America project....Most any project or activism activity costs money : websites, commercials, trademarking (formal), buying domain names , paying for talent etc...

The Middle Class America project was primarily funded by a few investors who later (unfortunately) became more or less insolvent and thus the project stalled somewhat (still up and running BUT more behind the scenes (using low $$ approaches). They already do have trade marked logos, commercials made, PSA's made, etc BUT need $$ to air them).....unfortunately it takes $$ and / or volunteers to make things happen.

Having said that, I DO have a rather low budget plan on how to take down the mighty "u"....... (I'll post when I get more details together).

It can be done "black hat" style or "white hat" style BUT none the less it will either require volunteer help or good old fashioned $$ BUT most likely a combination of the two.

Also, I have pitched details of the Uber plight (as it pertains to drivers) to the folks over at Middle Class America (after all and most likely US drivers are striving to BECOME Middle Class or we are struggling to STAY Middle Class) and they are intrigued at the possibilities.....I'm gonna pick their brains to see what ideas they may have in their "think tanks".

I am trying to get them to "adopt" our cause....I think THAT would help in a big way (they also do things politically and legislatively there so maybe THAT would "force" Ubers hand somewhat).....Oh Yeah...The plot thickens!

Andy

PS - Abe do you have a phone # you can be reached at?...PM me and maybe we can coordinate with the Middle Class group if you are interested....THIS is potentially way bigger than just an Uber thing IT can be pitched as a CLASS thing because this same thing that is happening to us as drivers here happens in most ANY field you can think of....Let's try to unite the fight !

FWIW - for the record I am not for OR against the USMA....Just trying to make A CHANGE for the better...I think a coordinated "attack" would be best because more resources would be available.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

I respect the 5K investment, that's not chump change in the sense of people who do Uber for a living.However, I would suggest USMA change it's logo, it's name, and it's purpose.
Demanding something that affects all markets doesn't seem approachable, you should just fight for those who have proof that doing this isn't profitable as The Reich claims. As for protesting, good luck with that, you're not reaching out to the masses as oppose to Uber recruiting. Only way to slay the behemoth is for the heart (TK) to stop.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

So...how did this guy get a perma ban from Uber?


----------



## SFUberx (Dec 24, 2015)

I personally have no problem with making improvement in relation to Uber. But I will not follow Abe Husein. First and foremost he doesn't drive with Uber therefore has nothing to lose like thoseof us who do. Second, he allows no one to question his authority, it's either his way or no way. .if you disagree with him he calls you a loser. Third, he has an active lawsuit pending against Uber making it virtually improbable that Uber will deal with him or take him seriously. 

Finally, he has not presented a list of proposals to Uber, nor has he any Elected driver representative sat down with Uber to negotiate said list of proposals. His protest will only succeed is getting any real driver foolish enough to follow him terminated. He has no intention of helping uber drivers, his only motivation is money. .and he will throw everyone that follows him under the bus.


----------



## SFUberx (Dec 24, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> So...how did this guy get a perma ban from Uber?


Trying to manipulate the system and illicit practices


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

He's making theuberstrike.com free to join with a donation button. It's a place for drivers to come together, Abe is stepping more to the side and allowing drivers to coordinate things


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

10 bucks...i can buy enough gas to get to my local UBER headquarters and have money left over for a burger king sariacha double burger meal...the one with large drink and fries. I would get more accomplished for the cuase than a media campain...if anyone else would spend that 10 bucks the same way.







salesman...salesman salesman!!!!!!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I think the Union should start with an escrow account that holds all monies earned from the sale of our Union statement head rest covers.
Drivers invest Less than $10 in a well written statement on a headrest cover asking riders to help drivers organize because this may be the beginning of the end.
On the headrest is a code where a pax can send money equal to a tip or safe rider fee that goes to our organization in the escrow acct.
If ithe union never gets off the ground the monies go to a homeless shelter or MADD


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

SFUberx said:


> Trying to manipulate the system and illicit practices


or if somebody says you did...just one letter and you are banned...no apeal.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

what if we tried civalized like, to talk to the ceo..we need a spokesperson..college grad .Before we get a spokesperson, we need some assemblance of unity.Or else its just gonna look like some random dude is requesting a meeting. chi1cabby has the angles and information if you are serious read his posts and do whay he says. He has the best plans, explinations and advice here...most of which take as much time as submitting a post here.No reason not to its easy peasy and wont cost you a dime or threaten your partner status.


----------

